# A gaming laptop - Budget INR 40k - 50k



## Blue Dragon (Jun 17, 2015)

First of all a big HI to every digitian reading this! (New here) Now lets now waste time and get to the topic.
I want to own a cool lookin laptop

*1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)*
Ans: 40k, can be flexed upto 50k max without any problem.

*2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?*
Ans: Anywhere between 14" to 16" I am not a fan of big screens or something totally uninterested, I have copied and answered some questions from the PC part which I thought will solve your queries better.

*3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? *
Ans: Programming, Gaming and any other stuff a teenager in class 12th should do. (Gonna have to move to college next year though, want a lappy which can survive 5yrs without much trouble i.e. which are relieable)

*5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?*
Ans: Good enough for gaming+college work+ONLINE SURFING -_- Yup. I do want my lappy to look good and not a brick-box though, Won't mind if it comes DOS pre-loaded. But will prefer it if Win 8.1 or win10 comes pre-installed.

*4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?*
a. Like: Microsoft, Alienware.
b. Dislike: -_-

*6) Anything else you would like to say?*
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) ) <- Anyone?? 
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) ) <- Extended preferred ofc.
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) ) <- Online+Local
BTW Blue is my favorite colour! 

--Some good questions to be answered from PC section for better understanding --
*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
*Ans: Gonna leave school in a few months (In 12th) Need a new PC (Laptop please) for college use (That means gaming (light - medium {like DOTA 2, Team Fortress 2, Saints Row 3 some online mmos and some fps'} ones) , I don't really watch a lot of movies but should be able to run video clips, gaming, should be able to do programming , school/college work like Office applications etc. (Programming - top priority, Gaming - 2nd, Internet Speed (A good card = less data wasted) 3rd)

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
*Ans: 40k INR + 10k flexibility.

*3. Planning to overclock?
*Ans: Maybe after warranty runs out. Not sure.

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
*Ans: *sigh* You know the one which starts with W? No it is not a Witch lol >_< it's Windows (8.1 or 10{by the time I leave school that is}), even though as much as I wanna use Linux (KALI!!) but hey I got a family here which might wanna use it too :/

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?
*Ans: around 250-500GB-1TB. I already own a 1TB HD but if I can get an SSD in my lappy then that's a bonus!

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
*Ans: Yes I want a monitor ofc, don't really care about resolution as long as it is minimum 1152x768 or above. Definitely above 1024x768. Should fit in with my lappy shell 

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
*Ans:  _Instead of telling you what I don't want, I would like to mention WHAT I WANT._​A CD/DVD drive for sure no matter what.
2 USB ports or at least 1 USB 3.0 port
Card rearders will be bonus if available (I got one in my old Wipro laptop)
^^Same with Bluetooth^^ (Won't need it though you can avoid it)
Microphone (recommended but not necessary)
Speakers ({-_-} What? gaming and no speakers? lel)
Micro/head-phone jack (OFC!)
RJ45 slot (highly recommended but not necessary)
HDMI  Port (recommended not necessary)
Power Outlet for my laptop charger YAY! (-_-){Da fu Just so you won't forget }

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?
*Ans: if price is real good RIGHT NOW!!! Otherwise when I give my board exams (Pray that I do well so that my budget can rise more (10-20k more?)  )

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
*Ans: Yes and No, Have built a Desktop not laptop :/ And Yeah I will do it by myself, not an assembler (May get some helping hands{non-family} though)

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
*Ans: Lucknow! xD I'm buying locally? lel no. Won't rule out that possibility to go to shops in person to buy but I am also willing to buy from online shops.

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?
*Ans: 15yr old, programmer, gamer. A laptop for that sort of guy please  Will turn 16 soon xD Will leave 12th soon  Will enter college soon xD Need a better laptop, Would be an ULTRA-MEGA bonus if the laptop looks cool like those from alienware etc  Don't hesitate to ask me for more info at all! 

Thank You!

--EDIT--
Edited for better understanding


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2015)

Acer Notebook Aspire V5 Series ASPIRE V5-573G-74508G1Taii Intel Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Linux/4 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.43999 Price in India - Buy Acer Notebook Aspire V5 Series ASPIRE V5-573G-74508G1Taii Intel Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8

Get it..... It has 1366x768 resolution... No OS, no DVD drive but core i7 (ulv although) & GT750M, which is great for gaming.... Just add another 4GB RAM & you are good to go... You won't get similar spec'd, CPU+GPU, laptop even below 70k

I would say, get any 1600x900p res monitor 21.5" @ around 6k, spend the rest money for a RAM & external DVD drive


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 17, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Acer Notebook Aspire V5 Series ASPIRE V5-573G-74508G1Taii Intel Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8 GB DDR3/1 TB HDD/Linux/4 GB Graphics) Notebook Rs.43999 Price in India - Buy Acer Notebook Aspire V5 Series ASPIRE V5-573G-74508G1Taii Intel Core i7 (4th Gen) - (8
> 
> Get it..... It has 1366x768 resolution... No OS, no DVD drive but core i7 (ulv although) & GT750M, which is great for gaming.... Just add another 4GB RAM & you are good to go... You won't get similar spec'd, CPU+GPU, laptop even below 70k
> 
> I would say, get any 1600x900p res monitor 21.5" @ around 6k, spend the rest money for a RAM & external DVD drive



Umm.....It comes on with Linux, well I guess I'll just have to uninstall it I guess to play games  Will a coolpad be needed? (Since it can clock upto 3GHz) Also as I have mentioned before, I am not really a fan of big screens so I will leave that monitor part out for now :/ I like the colour and design is sleek and professional looking. But none of those cool looking laptops I guess huh  To be honest the laptop looks quite good  I will buy win10 with my 7k left money  And buy a DVD/CD drive too. No USB 3.0 i see -_- I will save this laptop!
Thanks a ton for mentioning it! I will also look a few other people's post before finalizing though 
I am a little bit hesitant because I'm afraid that it may turn out one of those laptops with great specs but lower quality :/ Will ponder on it though, it is going to my flipkart's wishlist 

~Thanks Again!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 17, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> Umm.....It comes on with Linux, well I guess I'll just have to uninstall it I guess to play games  Will a coolpad be needed? (Since it can clock upto 3GHz) Also as I have mentioned before, I am not really a fan of big screens so I will leave that monitor part out for now :/ I like the colour and design is sleek and professional looking. But none of those cool looking laptops I guess huh  To be honest the laptop looks quite good  I will buy win10 with my 7k left money  And buy a DVD/CD drive too. No USB 3.0 i see -_- I will save this laptop!
> Thanks a ton for mentioning it! I will also look a few other people's post before finalizing though
> I am a little bit hesitant because I'm afraid that it may turn out one of those laptops with great specs but lower quality :/ Will ponder on it though, it is going to my flipkart's wishlist
> 
> ~Thanks Again!!



I researched a bit on this laptop for my friend... One user review mentioned that it indeed has one USB 3.0 port

- - - Updated - - -



Blue Dragon said:


> Umm.....It comes on with Linux, well I guess I'll just have to uninstall it I guess to play games  Will a coolpad be needed? (Since it can clock upto 3GHz) Also as I have mentioned before, I am not really a fan of big screens so I will leave that monitor part out for now :/ I like the colour and design is sleek and professional looking. But none of those cool looking laptops I guess huh  To be honest the laptop looks quite good  I will buy win10 with my 7k left money  And buy a DVD/CD drive too. No USB 3.0 i see -_- I will save this laptop!
> Thanks a ton for mentioning it! I will also look a few other people's post before finalizing though
> I am a little bit hesitant because I'm afraid that it may turn out one of those laptops with great specs but lower quality :/ Will ponder on it though, it is going to my flipkart's wishlist
> 
> ~Thanks Again!!



I researched a bit on this laptop for my friend... One user review mentioned that it indeed has one USB 3.0 port


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 17, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> I researched a bit on this laptop for my friend... One user review mentioned that it indeed has one USB 3.0 port
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



But it isn't mentioned officially !! O_O That makes me a bit suspicious -_- poor product quality control, I've never trusted Acer products to be honest, bcoz one of their netbooks died on my face -_- seriously just BANG!!!!!!! PEW PEW PEW!! and off -_- no more signs of life, can't even recover the HD! And the lappy was just outta warranty (3months?) And I didn't overclock, hack, root, fvck etc anything with him (It wasn't even a notebook, a NETBOOK!) but it just switched off -_- the mechanic had to gave up too (Acer showroom {I friggin spent money into that for all my preci-*cough* Hard Disk -_-}) So I'm always skeptical of Acer products, also I wanna ask that whether this lappy which you researched for friend did he buy it? And if yes then is it out of warranty? Any issues? Can he play Battlefield, DOTA, TF 2, CoD etc? Can he do programming?

That'll be all.

~Thank You


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 18, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> But it isn't mentioned officially !! O_O That makes me a bit suspicious -_- poor product quality control, I've never trusted Acer products to be honest, bcoz one of their netbooks died on my face -_- seriously just BANG!!!!!!! PEW PEW PEW!! and off -_- no more signs of life, can't even recover the HD! And the lappy was just outta warranty (3months?) And I didn't overclock, hack, root, fvck etc anything with him (It wasn't even a notebook, a NETBOOK!) but it just switched off -_- the mechanic had to gave up too (Acer showroom {I friggin spent money into that for all my preci-*cough* Hard Disk -_-}) So I'm always skeptical of Acer products, also I wanna ask that whether this lappy which you researched for friend did he buy it? And if yes then is it out of warranty? Any issues? Can he play Battlefield, DOTA, TF 2, CoD etc? Can he do programming?
> 
> That'll be all.
> 
> ~Thank You



He didn't buy it because FK doesn't ship it to my location.... He is waiting, maybe we will do some hunting at local shops..

He currently has a 5 year old Acer laptop, whose speakers went kaput a year ago(thanks to VLC) & now has some overheating issues while gaming


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 18, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> He didn't buy it because FK doesn't ship it to my location.... He is waiting, maybe we will do some hunting at local shops..
> 
> He currently has a 5 year old Acer laptop, whose speakers went kaput a year ago(thanks to VLC) & now has some overheating issues while gaming



LOL FK doesn't ship that laptop here too


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2015)

Why did you fill questionnaire for desktop purchase too? 

Don't fall for ulv i7s. Buy any laptop with DDR5 950m+ fhd screen+ ulv i5.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why did you fill questionnaire for desktop purchase too?
> 
> Don't fall for ulv i7s. Buy any laptop with DDR5 950m+ fhd screen+ ulv i5.




 Do you even read the OP's post? Or the thread's title ? If you didnt , heres a reminder

*Rs 40K to 50K *


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 19, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Do you even read the OP's post? Or the thread's title ? If you didnt , heres a reminder
> 
> *Rs 40K to 50K *



You actually think laptops with anything below a DDR5 gpu should be considered for gaming? 

I know budget should be increased for that else OP should just get a desktop assembled.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You actually think laptops with anything below a DDR5 gpu should be considered for gaming?
> 
> I know budget should be increased for that else OP should just get a desktop assembled.



 Give me a gaming dektop which is ultra portable for college use and I'll assemble it myself 
Also I am a light-medium gamer, don't need those flashy graphics, just would like to kill time. Of course I want a laptop which can run DOTA 2 or TF2 without putting them on ultra low settings, but medium settings will do for me :/


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 19, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why did you fill questionnaire for desktop purchase too?
> 
> Don't fall for ulv i7s. Buy any laptop with DDR5 950m+ fhd screen+ ulv i5.



Man you are getting a 4th gen i7 ULV + GT750M + 768p screen @ *43k*
I guess thats an unbelievable deal considering India's laptop scenario..........

I know you are seriously unhappy with India's laptop scenario but try to adjust


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 19, 2015)

^^i wouldn't recommend spending 40k+ on acer laptop as like you said it is an "unbelievable deal" considering India's laptop scenario.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 19, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Man you are getting a 4th gen i7 ULV + GT750M + 768p screen @ *43k*
> I guess thats an unbelievable deal considering India's laptop scenario..........
> 
> I know you are seriously unhappy with India's laptop scenario but try to adjust



How about these 2 laptops : Lenovo Ideapad Z510 and Dell Inspiron 15R 5521, HP pavillion 15 p-278tx didn't look too bad either.
I think they are not too bad either as compared to the acer laptop you mentioned.
Also how will be the laptop industry in 9 months? (Can anyone predict that?) I can wait for that amount of time if there are chances of any good laptops coming out. I know 9 months can be a large period but please bear with this latest-hardware-noob. All I know is to make or break things xD I dunno what is latest or whatever  The only good thing I know about hardware is that 750M GPU >> that 820M xD and similarly about i5 and i7 etc


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jun 20, 2015)

well every one's correct here.

you could check dell 3542 with i5 and 840m for 45k. its got backlit keyboard plus touchscreen

I.'ve ordered one from snapdeal

acer one doesn't ship to my place too


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 20, 2015)

gamefreak4770k said:


> well every one's correct here.
> 
> you could check dell 3542 with i5 and 840m for 45k. its got backlit keyboard plus touchscreen
> 
> ...



Please provide link... I will suggest that to my friend.....


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 20, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You actually think laptops with anything below a DDR5 gpu should be considered for gaming?
> 
> I know budget should be increased for that else OP should just get a desktop assembled.


There are millions of people with DDR3 graphic card playing games.Happily... So to answer ur first queston= Yes, i think laptop with anything below DDR5 can be considered good for gaming,
Till 2014 i had Ati Radeon 4670 1GB DDR3. I could play 99% of the best of the best PC games out there.

Seriously your "advice" has zero to nothing usefullness when it comes to answering OP's querry.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 20, 2015)

Uh :/ Lets not make it a debating place on who is giving the best advice, all of you guys have told me something which I was not aware of, and as I said I won't be playing on Ultra high settings anyways, I just want a laptop which can handle some good games like DOTA2 TF2 CS:GO GTA series, some online MMOs at max like neverwinter or whatever :/ And have windows OS for better compatibility with others, especially my non-techie friends/family who don't know a thing about Linux. (By the Way I hope it can handle 2 OS' as I plan on installing Linux Distro or Kali for myself and windows for normal/gaming usage )
So in short:
A gaming laptop under INR 50k or $800, which can play modern games at medium settings, don't give **** about webcam video editing etc, screen size shouldn't be too small a normal one will do as I am no fan of big screens, I love backlit keyboards though  I don't want a crappy customer support in any case even if it is for $1, Optical DVD/CD readers highly recommended but can buy external, HD space can be anywhere between 250GB-Infinity -_- (I mean 1TB ) But the most i,portant part is its clock speed, It should be greater than 1.7GHZ and should be able to turbo aroung 2.7-3.3GHZ as some games do require 2.5GHz processors :/


~Thank You!

*Noob about hardware I just saw Min sys requirements in some games saying they need xyzGHz of clock speed to run, I dunno if a computer with a lower clock speed can run those :/


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jun 20, 2015)

just Google search 

dell 3542541TB2BT

you can check flipkart and snapdeal

I can't post links I'm using opera mini


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 22, 2015)

gamefreak4770k said:


> just Google search
> 
> dell 3542541TB2BT
> 
> ...



Sorry I've already checked out that laptop and didn't like it :/ I think I should have 6-8GB ram atleast (even though it can be expanded) what disappoints me the most is the NVidia GeForce 840M, it had a lot of bad reviews even for an entry level gaming card :/ I don't expect it to run everything on Ultra high, but medium settings should be lagless atleast. Clock speed is a bit slow too even with the Turbo Boost.

~Thank You for mentioning it though! I Appreciate it!


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jun 23, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> Sorry I've already checked out that laptop and didn't like it :/ I think I should have 6-8GB ram atleast (even though it can be expanded) what disappoints me the most is the NVidia GeForce 840M, it had a lot of bar reviews even for an entry level gaming card :/ I don't expect it to run everything on Ultra high, but medium settings should be lagless atleast. Clock speed is a bit slow too even with the Turbo Boost.
> 
> ~Thank You for mentioning it though! I Appreciate it!


Well then, welcome to the Dissapointed club,founded since 110% Excise Duty was levied. We aready have thousands of members. Come join us in our ranting and *****ing about Foreign trade policies


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 23, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> Sorry I've already checked out that laptop and didn't like it :/ I think I should have 6-8GB ram atleast (even though it can be expanded) what *disappoints me the most* is the *NVidia GeForce 840M*, it had a lot of bad reviews even for an entry level gaming card :/ I don't expect it to run everything on Ultra high, but medium settings should be lagless atleast. Clock speed is a bit slow too even with the Turbo Boost.
> 
> ~Thank You for mentioning it though! I Appreciate it!



Seriously ????

By any chance did you think it as GT 820M ??

OK.... GT 840M is the 2nd best GPU avalable in your budget in India. GT750M in the Acer one is the best (its overall better for gaming)

*Get the Acer one or Dell one with GT 840M* ....

Otherwise import something better if you have relatives in USA or Singapore or Hong kong or in some Arab country.... 

(My friend got a Dell laptop with i5 ulv, 4GB RAM, GT 820M, 1TB HDD, Win 8.1 @ 28k from Dubai)


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 23, 2015)

Check this out: HP 15-ab030TX Pavilion (Notebook) (Core i5 5th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W73PA) Rs.53390 Price in India - Buy HP 15-ab030TX Pavilion (Notebook) (Core i5 5th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W73PA) Blizzard White Online - HP : Flipkart.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 24, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Seriously ????
> 
> By any chance did you think it as GT 820M ??
> 
> ...



I do have relatives in USA, UK, and my businessman mamaji (Mother's brother) who travels around the world. Of them my mamaji is the closest to me in terms of relation but he only goes out on middle-later half of year.(When I'll be in college and can't buy one, I don't wanna wait that long) dunno about other relatives, they are just too distant xD I will try though  How to check the prices out for the respective countries? (Except on Amazon, I know how amazon works) what are some great countries to buy laptop from? And what are the famous e-stores there?


WARNING:: I will not buy it from any other country if it doesn't have an international warranty card. Please understand that. I've seen separate components coming with international warranty card, dunno about an assembled laptop.

- - - Updated - - -



bikramjitkar said:


> Check this out: HP 15-ab030TX Pavilion (Notebook) (Core i5 5th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W73PA) Rs.53390 Price in India - Buy HP 15-ab030TX Pavilion (Notebook) (Core i5 5th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Win8.1/ 2GB Graph) (M2W73PA) Blizzard White Online - HP : Flipkart.



That is awesome! I like that laptop bro! Thanks for recommending it, it is also going to my wishlist! 2 laptops so far! This one and the Acer laptop suggested by anupam_pb  I liked what others mentioned too, but there were some short comings :/

~Thanks a lot!


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 24, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> That is awesome! I like that laptop bro! Thanks for recommending it, it is also going to my wishlist! 2 laptops so far! This one and the Acer laptop suggested by anupam_pb  I liked what others mentioned too, but there were some short comings :/
> 
> ~Thanks a lot!



You're welcome. I just stumbled upon that model while window shopping at a local mall yesterday and immediately liked the look and feel of it.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 24, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> You're welcome. I just stumbled upon that model while window shopping at a local mall yesterday and immediately liked the look and feel of it.



Dude T_T I have totes fallen in with that laptop T_T I wanna fvcking buy it *_* But I can't -_- Waiting for win10 to come out on all platforms properly and give it time for saturation, also I don't urgently need a laptop :/ Will need it when I leave class 12 that is 9months :O maybe by then I may discover a better laptop 

~Thanks a lot again!


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 27, 2015)

I was also checking out sites like alienware and xoticpc , any chances? Should I get one from there ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 27, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> I was also checking out sites like alienware and xoticpc , any chances? Should I get one from there ?



Buy from xotic pc only if you wouldn't mind lack of A.S.S and have anybody in USA to bring it over. Else add 10-15% extra for customs and shipping. Don't go below 960M in that case.
And alienware in 50k?


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

We suggest a lot of people to buy from Xotic pc but I wounder if anyone ever bought from them.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> We suggest a lot of people to buy from Xotic pc but I wounder if anyone ever bought from them.



Maybe just 3-4 people..... Buying such an expensive thing from another country, no one would like to take such a risk..... If you don't get the product or a defective/damaged one, these thoughts prevent people from importing ....


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Maybe just 3-4 people..... Buying such an expensive thing from another country, no one would like to take such a risk..... If you don't get the product or a defective/damaged one, these thoughts prevent people from importing ....



Yeah that is something which has always bugged me. I mean you spend a crapload of money and you got a defective part so getting a workaround would be a pain in the @$$.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Maybe just 3-4 people..... Buying such an expensive thing from another country, no one would like to take such a risk..... If you don't get the product or a defective/damaged one, these thoughts prevent people from importing ....



Chances of getting a defective laptop in India (which are just mass imported)>>>>chances of getting a defective clevo/sager after thorough testing from xotic pc


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Chances of getting a defective laptop in India (which are just mass imported)>>>>chances of getting a defective clevo/sager after through testing from xotic pc



Well, Defective laptops in India can be easily replaced -_-


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Buy from xotic pc only if you wouldn't mind lack of A.S.S and have anybody in USA to bring it over. Else add 10-15% extra for customs and shipping. Don't go below 960M in that case.
> And alienware in 50k?


What's A.S.S ?


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Maybe just 3-4 people..... Buying such an expensive thing from another country, no one would like to take such a risk..... If you don't get the product or a defective/damaged one, these thoughts prevent people from importing ....


Do they not have international warranties? It only US/Canadian warranties?


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Yeah that is something which has always bugged me. I mean you spend a crapload of money and you got a defective part so getting a workaround would be a pain in the @$$.


Workaround? Do people from xoticpc not replace it themselves?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Well, Defective laptops in India can be easily replaced -_-



Reliability + better config >> Getting a replacement + lower config

- - - Updated - - -



Blue Dragon said:


> What's A.S.S ?


After sales service i.e. warranty.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Reliability + better config >> Getting a replacement + lower config
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


No warranty? wtf? -_- And what are the chances of getting imported detected product? And no warranty if it is defective :/ so.......... Relatives afterall :/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> Do they not have international warranties? It only US/Canadian warranties?


Clevo has only US/Canada warranty. MSI, Asus, Alienware have international warranty AFAIK. MSI India has a weird condition for that though.

- - - Updated - - -



Blue Dragon said:


> No warranty? wtf? -_- And what are the chances of getting imported detected product? And no warranty if it is defective :/ so.......... Relatives afterall :/



They should give full replacement for DOA products, but DOA is extremely rare case.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Clevo has only US/Canada warranty. MSI, Asus, Alienware have international warranty AFAIK. MSI India has a weird condition for that though.


What about xoticpc? And never heard about Clevo tbh. MSI's laptops can get pricy for same hardware of dell and HP laptops, but they look cool too


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> What about xoticpc? And never heard about Clevo tbh. MSI's laptops can get pricy for same hardware of dell and HP laptops, but they look cool too




Xotic pc is a reseller

Clevo has the best VFM configs.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Xotic pc is a reseller
> 
> Clevo has the best VFM configs.


 Hardware noob here 
Thanks for telling. So that means no warranties by xoticpc :/ eh?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> Hardware noob here
> Thanks for telling. So that means no warranties by xoticpc :/ eh?



xotic pc is like flipkart and the warranties are dependant on the laptop OEMs. 
Like I said earlier, Clevo gives US/canada warranty; MSI, Asus, Alienware give international warranty. If you buy an Exigo from Azom here (don't, its twice your budget) which is based on Clevo barebones, you'll get warranty from Azom.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> xotic pc is like flipkart and the warranties are dependant on the laptop OEMs.
> Like I said earlier, Clevo gives US/canada warranty; MSI, Asus, Alienware give international warranty. If you buy an Exigo from Azom here (don't, its twice your budget) which is based on Clevo barebones, you'll get warranty from Azom.


Tbh budget isn't a problem >_> problem are my marks on 12th+JEE  if I get into an IIT heck even an NIT I can increase my budget  but you know...... -_-
*bhavnao ko samjho* 
So what's the best combo you think for my budget? I think a 960M+4-8GB ram +250gb-1TB HD+i5-i7(2nd gen+) [dunno about AMD]
K?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> Tbh budget isn't a problem >_> problem are my marks on 12th+JEE  if I get into an IIT heck even an NIT I can increase my budget  but you know...... -_-
> *bhavnao ko samjho*
> So what's the best combo you think for my budget? I think a 960M+4-8GB ram +250gb-1TB HD+i5-i7(2nd gen+) [dunno about AMD]
> K?


In your budget of 50k
In India: 940M/840M + 4 GB ram + 1 TB HDD + i5 (ULV ones) + FHD screen + warranty
From Xotic PC: 960M + 8 GB ram + 1 TB HDD + i7 (quad core M ones) + FHD screen.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> In your budget of 50k
> In India: 940M/840M + 4 GB ram + 1 TB HDD + i5 (ULV ones) + FHD screen + warranty
> From Xotic PC: 960M + 8 GB ram + 1 TB HDD + i7 (quad core M ones) + FHD screen.


What's ulv?? And I don't really care about screen much tbh  normal one will do cause most of the time I'll attach my own 1.5x2 meter fhd ips screen for movies and gaming >


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> What's ulv?? And I don't really care about screen much tbh  normal one will do cause most of the time I'll attach my own 1.5x2 meter fhd ips screen for movies and gaming >



*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra-low-voltage_processor

ULV i5s and i7s are dual cores and not worth spending more than 50k. But you'll find laptops having those for as high as 95k (crapple crapbook).

You won't be able to carry your tv to college hostel. That's why a FHD screen is a must in any laptop. 
Still greedy OEMs haven't made it the norm to provide FHD IPS screen in all their laptops (atleast in India).


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultra-low-voltage_processor
> 
> ULV i5s and i7s are dual cores and not worth spending more than 50k. But you'll find laptops having those for as high as 95k (crapple crapbook).
> 
> ...


There's no ulv criteria in flipkart filters 0_0 and do you know any good showrooms in Lucknow I've been to normal shops like reliance digital, Phoenix mall and Fun Republic mall :0 there was a little price difference than flipkart but not a huge one. But there were some good offers not in flipkart or even Amazon.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> There's no ulv criteria in flipkart filters 0_0 and do you know any good showrooms in Lucknow I've been to normal shops like reliance digital, Phoenix mall and Fun Republic mall :0 there was a little price difference than flipkart but not a huge one. But there were some good offers not in flipkart or even Amazon.


Flipkart is as good as most shops in India. They know jack $hit about electronic products.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Flipkart is as good as most shops in India. They know jack $hit about electronic products.


-_-  but there's no electronic store online. Not that I know of any.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> -_-  but there's no electronic store online. Not that I know of any.



Anyway, have you decided on anything yet?


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Anyway, have you decided on anything yet?


Yep I have decided on some laptops, lend switch on my laptop, posting this from a phone will be a pain 5mins

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Anyway, have you decided on anything yet?



1) *www.flipkart.com/acer-notebook-aspire-v5-series-v5-573g-74508g1taii-intel-core-i7-4th-gen-8-gb-ddr3-1-tb-hdd-linux-4-graphics/p/itme6enuewdu7kvz?pid=COME6ENU7YA8TAZ6&ref=L%3A1347003776542198928&srno=b_6&al=krkaOlV8b3iOLlTxEyag9cldugMWZuE75aUsiwTbcEPIz5VkizqkH8T5w0nYXrnQAWEOSfdxmJg=

2) *www.flipkart.com/hp-15-ab030tx-pavilion-notebook-core-i5-5th-gen-8gb-1tb-win8-1-2gb-graph-m2w73pa/p/itme6vvfytcpg9rt?pid=COME6VVFECZBXMY4&ref=L%3A8426714776782848991&srno=b_28

3) *www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion-g6-2304tx-laptop-3rd-gen-ci5-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph/p/itmdgzdpz7dcqzau?pid=COMDGZBAJMUJHH7P

4) *www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-z510-59-405838-notebook-4th-gen-ci5-6gb-1tb-8gb-ssd-win8-1-2gb-graph/p/itmdus3sqzqusfdt?pid=COMDUS3G48JC24H5

5) *www.flipkart.com/hp-pavilion15-p278tx-notebook-5th-gen-ci5-8gb-1tb-win8-1-2gb-graph-l2z60pa/p/itme3wrydhcqyxyk?pid=COME3WRY3PWXZ48C

6) *www.flipkart.com/dell-inspiron-15r-5521-laptop-3rd-gen-ci7-8gb-1tb-win8-2gb-graph-touch/p/itmdm5ugshhrbkqz?pid=COMDM5UGSHHRBKQZ

Which one do you like?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 28, 2015)

1. 768p screen + ddr3 750m  Don't like acer's build quality and Indian lineup as well
2. OK config. Won't get better config than this one in India for the budget. 940M performs very close to 750M.
3. 768p screen + 7670m (ranked below 550m) 
4. Discontinued + 768p screen + 740m 
5. 768p screen + 830m 
6. 768p screen + 8730m (way below 920m)  

Ignore the CPU for now. ULV i7s are just higher clocked ulv i5s.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 1. 768p screen + ddr3 750m  Don't like acer's build quality and Indian lineup as well
> 2. OK config. Won't get better config than this one in India for the budget. 940M performs very close to 750M.
> 3. 768p screen + 7670m (ranked below 550m)
> 4. Discontinued + 768p screen + 740m
> ...


So I should go for #2? I can wait till next March if you want (not that I want to ) but still in 12th if by March some new technology comes in India except windows 10 then I'll wait.


----------



## Shah (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> Yep I have decided on some laptops, lend switch on my laptop, posting this from a phone will be a pain 5mins
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...




Not sure about the others. But, I recently got a HP Pavilion 15-ab032TX (same config as ab030TX) and I recommend it. There is no other option in that range that has FHD screen + 8GB RAM + 940M. But, the HDD is Sata II (5400rpm). Anyway, There isn't any laptop with Sata III HDD in this price range, AFAIK.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

Shah said:


> Not sure about the others. But, I recently got a HP Pavilion 15-ab032TX (same config as ab030TX) and I recommend it. There is no other option in that range that has FHD screen + 8GB RAM + 940M. But, the HDD is Sata II (5400rpm). Anyway, There isn't any laptop with Sata III HDD in this price range, AFAIK.


Then what's the difference between 030TX and 032TX?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> So I should go for #2? I can wait till next March if you want (not that I want to ) but still in 12th if by March some new technology comes in India except windows 10 then I'll wait.



I would suggest buying a laptop after you complete your exams, study now 

Ofcourse something new may come out by that time....
I would say that you buy a laptop after getting into a college, who knows by that time there will be upgraded GPU line up & a better GPU is always preferrable for gaming

Take my case..... I bought my laptop 2 years ago, while studying in 2nd sem, I would say waiting till that time paid off for me..

Getting a laptop while studying in 12th is a stupid idea

- - - Updated - - -



Blue Dragon said:


> Then what's the difference between 030TX and 032TX?



Colour difference maybe...


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> I would suggest buying a laptop after you complete your exams, study now
> 
> Ofcourse something new may come out by that time....
> I would say that you buy a laptop after getting into a college, who knows by that time there will be upgraded GPU line up & a better GPU is always preferrable for gaming
> ...


Yeah I saw the color difference too 
As for buying laptop , dude it can't even run tf2 on ultra low settings -_-and even counter strike source will lag if settings are high. Even while running Windows 7


----------



## Shah (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> Yeah I saw the color difference too
> As for buying laptop , dude it can't even run tf2 on ultra low settings -_-and even counter strike source will lag if settings are high. Even while running Windows 7




Are you talking about ab03*TX series? If yes, let me tell you that it runs CS:GO, NFS Rivals and GTA IV at 1080p (all settings maxed out, VSync off). I haven't played TF2, so can't comment about that.


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

Shah said:


> Are you talking about ab03*TX series? If yes, let me tell you that it runs CS:GO, NFS Rivals and GTA IV at 1080p (all settings maxed out, VSync off). I haven't played TF2, so can't comment about that.


No I'm talking about my current crappy laptop


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> No I'm talking about my current crappy laptop




No matter what.. Its better to wait now. Concentrate on your studies.. If u buy it now, u would forget studying.. I guarantee that   I too got my lappy a month ago after completing 12th 
PS: Atleast u have a lappy to watch movies & do other stuff currently.. Wait for sometime..


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> No matter what.. Its better to wait now. Concentrate on your studies.. If u buy it now, u would forget studying.. I guarantee that   I too got my lappy a month ago after completing 12th
> PS: Atleast u have a lappy to watch movies & do other stuff currently.. Wait for sometime..


Movies? I was watching interstellar last month at 480p and it was lagging like hell! The video didn't even run! Even after tweaking my laptop using safe mode switching off everything else still it was lagging! And the same video file it ran fine on my TV! So remove the movies part please :/


----------



## Gagan Gera (Jun 28, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> Movies? I was watching interstellar last month at 480p and it was lagging like hell! The video didn't even run! Even after tweaking my laptop using safe mode switching off everything else still it was lagging! And the same video file it ran fine on my TV! So remove the movies part please :/



Even the crappiest of the crappy laptops can atleast run 480p movies.. -_- U have exaggerated it too much. Did it come at the time of independence ?


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jun 28, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> Even the crappiest of the crappy laptops can atleast run 480p movies.. -_- U have exaggerated it too much. Did it come at the time of independence ?


It more than 4 year old and its a wipro laptop, no exaggeration at all. I'm not lying.


----------



## gamefreak4770k (Jun 29, 2015)

Well if you could try turning off hardware acceleration in your media player

it will reduce the quality of video but you'll be able to watch it

- - - Updated - - -

And for the sake of studies don't even think about these machines before your exams you'll just keep thinking about them and researching about and eventually you'll ruin yourself.

so study right now and come back to ask after your exams


----------



## omega44-xt (Jun 29, 2015)

Shah said:


> Are you talking about ab03*TX series? If yes, let me tell you that it runs CS:GO, NFS Rivals and GTA IV at 1080p (all settings maxed out, VSync off). I haven't played TF2, so can't comment about that.



NFS Rivals at ultra at 1080p smoothly ?? I don't think so.... Check again

(In my laptop Rivals runs at 15-20fps if I max out settings, GT940M will give similar performance, a bit more..... But it won't run it at 30fps i think)


----------



## Shah (Jun 29, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> NFS Rivals at ultra at 1080p smoothly ?? I don't think so.... Check again
> 
> (In my laptop Rivals runs at 15-20fps if I max out settings, GT940M will give similar performance, a bit more..... But it won't run it at 30fps i think)



I didn't had any FPS counter while in-game. But, It was definitely playable without any lags. The laptop began to heat up after a 15-minutes of gaming though.


----------



## rahul_manpur (Jul 2, 2015)

Blue Dragon said:


> It more than 4 year old and its a wipro laptop, no exaggeration at all. I'm not lying.



my old pentium 3 laptop having 256 mb RAM and 8 MB graphic card was able to play 640x480 videos. Seriously


----------



## Blue Dragon (Jul 7, 2015)

rahul_manpur said:


> my old pentium 3 laptop having 256 mb RAM and 8 MB graphic card was able to play 640x480 videos. Seriously



Well It cannot :/ It has a Intel Pentium Dual Core Inside :/


----------

